# Mendy: il difensore più caro di sempre



## neoxes (23 Luglio 2017)

Ma che mercato sta facendo il City?
140M per tre terzini, i due titolari pagati 54M (Walker) e 58M (Mendy), più quella pippa immonda di Danilo a 30M.

Ederson, sopravvalutatissimo, 40M

Bernardo Silva, forse l'unico pagato il giusto, 48M


----------



## admin (23 Luglio 2017)

E pure quest'anno vedranno gli altri vincere


----------



## neoxes (23 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> E pure quest'anno vedranno gli altri vincere



Magari vinceranno la Premier, ma stanno strapagando i giocatori. 58M un terzino, nemmeno Maldini sarebbe stato venduto a tanto!


----------



## DrHouse (23 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Ma che mercato sta facendo il City?
> 140M per tre terzini, i due titolari pagati 54M (Walker) e 58M (Mendy), più quella pippa immonda di Danilo a 30M.
> 
> Ederson, sopravvalutatissimo, 40M
> ...



Secondo la Gazza Bernardo Silva è costato 70 milioni di sterline (poco più di 80 milioni di euro), e secondo Sky 60 (sempre sterline)...
A 48 mi sarei imbestialito non ci avessimo provato noi, è fenomenale


----------



## neoxes (23 Luglio 2017)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> Secondo la Gazza Bernardo Silva è costato 70 milioni di sterline (poco più di 80 milioni di euro), e secondo Sky 60 (sempre sterline)...
> A 48 mi sarei imbestialito non ci avessimo provato noi, è fenomenale



Salute! Si stanno comprando mezzo Monaco.


----------



## pennyhill (23 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Ma che mercato sta facendo il City?
> 140M per tre terzini, i due titolari pagati 54M (Walker) e 58M (Mendy), più quella pippa immonda di Danilo a 30M.
> 
> Ederson, sopravvalutatissimo, 40M
> ...



Prezzi esagerati, ma per i terzini, che sono fondamentali per il gioco di Guardiola, dovevano veramente rivoluzionare tutto.

Ultima stagione Guardiola ha utilizzato: Navas, Zabaleta, Fernandinho (un mediano ), Sagna, Kolarov e Clichy, tutti sopra i 30 anni.

Rimasto solo Fernandinho.


----------



## krull (23 Luglio 2017)

Danilo a 30 è un insulto a Tassotti e Madini...gli altri bene o male sono ottimi giocatori ma non campioni. Mendy visto contro la juve è penoso ma magari era da vedere meglio...Bernardo Silva....ma ha già David Silva li....che se ne fa?


----------



## neoxes (23 Luglio 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Danilo a 30 è un insulto a Tassotti e Madini...gli altri bene o male sono ottimi giocatori ma non campioni. Mendy visto contro la juve è penoso ma magari era da vedere meglio...Bernardo Silva....ma ha già David Silva li....che se ne fa?



Si mimetizza


----------



## Pit96 (23 Luglio 2017)

Sono cavoli loro.
E se dovessero vendere qualcuno dopo aver speso tanto? 
Cough cough Aguero cough...

Ovviamente scherzo, è impossibile


----------



## krull (23 Luglio 2017)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Sono cavoli loro.
> E se dovessero vendere qualcuno dopo aver speso tanto?
> Cough cough Aguero cough...
> 
> Ovviamente scherzo, è impossibile



Te ci scherzi però questi per davvero Aguero dove lo mettono? Sto pazzo fa giocare Jesus alla Messi da centravanti atipico


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Luglio 2017)

Come sempre mercato alla C di cane... ma chi guida gli acquisti ? Paperino ?


----------



## hiei87 (23 Luglio 2017)

Mercato fuori da ogni logica. Ma un po' tutte le squadre inglesi sembra di divertano a sprecare soldi a caso....


----------



## Mr. Canà (23 Luglio 2017)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Mercato fuori da ogni logica. Ma un po' tutte le squadre inglesi sembra di divertano a sprecare soldi a caso....



Si, peccato che ne West Ham (Bacca) ne Watford (Niang) alla fine abbiano preso uno nei nostri, magari pagandolo pure più del dovuto.


----------



## Djici (23 Luglio 2017)

Se posso capire il mercato del PSG da quando ci sono i milioni... quello del City e veramente assurdo. Ogni anno spendono un botto per giocatori di livello medio o prendono buoni giocatori ma sempre strapagandoli.


----------



## kYMERA (23 Luglio 2017)

Assurdo che non riusciamo a vendere i nostri cessi a queste squadre per guadagnare un po' di soldi anche noi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Luglio 2017)

Se quell asino di Pep schifa il Kun lo prendiamo noi volentieri


----------



## Coccosheva81 (23 Luglio 2017)

Se il Milan negli ultimi 10 anni avesse avuto a disposizione i soldi del City, avrebbe vinto 10 champions.
Di fila.
Nonostante Galliani.


----------



## Wildbone (23 Luglio 2017)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Se il Milan negli ultimi 10 anni avesse avuto a disposizione i soldi del City, avrebbe vinto 10 champions.
> Di fila.
> Nonostante Galliani.



In Premier League sono proprio dei somari. Somari che stanno rovinando il calcio più di quanto lo fosse già.


----------



## hiei87 (24 Luglio 2017)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Si, peccato che ne West Ham (Bacca) ne Watford (Niang) alla fine abbiano preso uno nei nostri, magari pagandolo pure più del dovuto.



Fessi fino a questo punto non sono, evidentemente. Il Watford a Niang l'occasione l'aveva anche data...


----------



## Heaven (24 Luglio 2017)

Là Premier sarà loro secondo me.


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Luglio 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Te ci scherzi però questi per davvero Aguero dove lo mettono? Sto pazzo fa giocare Jesus alla Messi da centravanti atipico



Jesus è una punta vera ed è pure un fenomeno


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Luglio 2017)

Guardiola vuole davvero emulare la carriera di Sacchi e senza sapersi evolvere del suo gioco finirà per non vincere più una mazza e venir ricordato per sempre "solo" per il tiki-taka blaugrana..

Mercato insensato..a prezzi folli..noi con gli stessi soldi abbiamo rifatto una squadra..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Luglio 2017)

In realtà ha fatto bene, visto che i terzini sono stati il tallone d'Achille del City l'anno scorso. Mendy e Walker sono forti e, per giunta, è arrivato anche Danilo per le rotazioni con loro.


----------



## pennyhill (24 Luglio 2017)




----------



## pennyhill (24 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> In realtà ha fatto bene, visto che i terzini sono stati il tallone d'Achille del City l'anno scorso. Mendy e Walker sono forti e, per giunta, è arrivato anche Danilo per le rotazioni con loro.





Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Jesus è una punta vera ed è pure un fenomeno


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Luglio 2017)

pennyhill ha scritto:


>



Secondo me, saranno loro i rivali del Chelsea; anche se comprerei un altro centrale per completare il pacchetto con Kompany.


----------



## The Ripper (24 Luglio 2017)

pennyhill ha scritto:


>



aguero e david silva fuori dai giochi dici?
occhio al mercato allora!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Luglio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> aguero e david silva fuori dai giochi dici?
> occhio al mercato allora!


Ma no, primissime alternative. Oddio, Silva sicuramente non starà fuori; magari Aguero...


----------



## Pitermilanista (24 Luglio 2017)

pennyhill ha scritto:


>



Con questo 11, nemmeno in zona Champions arrivano. 200 milioni, e ancora giochi con Stones-Otamendi al centro, o il bollitissimo Kompany. Sterling, De Bruyne, Sane, frillini belli a vedersi, grandi lampi qua e là, poca ciccia, non ti portano da nessuna parte.
Mendy è una mezza pippa per le cinque o sei volte che l'ho visto, ma sarò stato sfortunato.
Guardiola dovrebbero portarlo in tribunale e fargli causa per le ultime due campane acquisti, spero siano state fatte in combutta col management per riciclare soldi, altrimenti ci sarebbe da spararsi.


----------



## Jaqen (24 Luglio 2017)

pennyhill ha scritto:


>



A Football Manager vinceresti ogni cosa. Nel campionato vero non lo so. Bella squadretta ma... Stones e Otamendi ancora?


----------



## pennyhill (24 Luglio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> aguero e david silva fuori dai giochi dici?
> occhio al mercato allora!



Silva sarà sempre fondamentale  a 32 anni devi anche iniziare a gestirlo. Sono 10 anni che gioca 50-60 partite a stagione.



Jaqen ha scritto:


> A Football Manager vinceresti ogni cosa. Nel campionato vero non lo so. Bella squadretta ma... Stones e Otamendi ancora?



Sul centrale di difesa sono usciti 3000 nomi in questi mesi: Laporte, van Dijk, anche Bonucci  Javi Martinez ecc....


----------



## Jaqen (24 Luglio 2017)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Silva sarà sempre fondamentale  a 32 anni devi anche iniziare a gestirlo. Sono 10 anni che gioca 50-60 partite a stagione.
> 
> 
> 
> Sul centrale di difesa sono usciti 3000 nomi in questi mesi: Laporte, van Dijk, anche Bonucci  Javi Martinez ecc....



Secondo te faranno dei movimenti lì o rimarranno con quelli che hanno?


----------



## Casnop (24 Luglio 2017)

pennyhill ha scritto:


>



Corretta. Beh, possiamo dirlo, allora: sta per aprirsi un caso Aguero, al Manchester City. E quando Guardiola si impunta su di un giocatore, vedasi Ibrahimovic, può succedere davvero di tutto.


----------



## ralf (24 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Ma che mercato sta facendo il City?
> 140M per tre terzini, i due titolari pagati 54M (Walker) e 58M (Mendy), più quella pippa immonda di Danilo a 30M.
> 
> Ederson, sopravvalutatissimo, 40M
> ...



Mendy 57m, Bernardo Silva 50m, Bakayoko 47m... Ma non erano cessi quelli del Monaco?


----------

